# chainsaw whelpingbox



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

vom vollmond!!










I have to build a whelping box out of “reclaimed” osb sheathing from a teardown I did last year (use it or loose it). At one point I had it figured how to squeeze the max from the min in my head(44”x48” from 2 new sheets?), but I never wrote it down and it’s been a few years. I’m pretty sure this is it, though. Also, I have an entrapped tendon and my thumb is on the blink, so I just can’t seem to hold a pencil right lately...










proofread me, please

Sitting here looking at it, 60”L roof on a 48”L box seems too long? We want copious overhang out back (roof pitch x drainage) and for some reason I seem to remember 5’/60” roof, but we may have to trim that shorter here? I don’t guess my old osb can support 6” of itself anymore. Not for long, anyway… I think maybe 60”L calls for plywood...

anyhow, 5 cuts, excluding the door (_not included_). I believe I remember concluding a 14”W door works best, but we’ll see? 14" sounds narrow without tape measure in hand? Maybe it’s 16”? We’ll get to that. There’s also a matter of 2”x 4” stud reinforcements. If I remember right we’ll need two 6 foot studs in total. Very simple. We’ll get to that, too, and of course we'll need to scrounge up some roofing.

I hope to get some kinda paint out here real quick, but that situation is still developing, and it’s a weather permitting application. New sheathing crumbles to dust fast enough, even with 2 coats of fresh paint. I guess my old osb is already about half crumbled anyway. I’ll reuse as many “reclaimed” fasteners as possible on this, but storebought new materials demand a gallon of latex exterior up front. Without that, you’re only wasting screws. Hopefully I’ll get ahold of some paint prior to assembly. To be continued...


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

6" slope in 4' is a pretty flat. Is this a freestanding outdoor unit, or will it be in under another roof? Without strong roof supports it probably would have trouble holding up in any kind of snow storm.

Are you hinging the roof for cleanup?


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

Flat enough for a dam to perch whenever she’s so inclined lol! Thanks for the reply, TSA!!

This is a freestanding unit w/ a 2x4 “rafter” on center. I’ve done hinges before but we can’t have any screws sticking through and short screws always stripped under the weight of finished roof. Short enough screws are tricky vs the actual weights involved vs strength of osb (plywood is always a much better option).

PLUS, and perhaps more importantly, in order to clean-out hinged roof you need to prop it up/open somehow, and surprisingly that maneuver proved to be a considerable safety hazard. So by trial and error/trial by fire over the generations this design evolved/mutated into a detachable/unattached/gravity attached roof.

The two piece design (box and roof) are light enough/easily moved off to one side for complete cleanout, as well as easily relocated to a “fresh spot” for the next planned breeding. Sunshine is an AWESOME nontoxic disinfectant. The entire process, from whelp to adoption, only spans appx 80ish days time. Moving this unit after the fact enables our “scene of the crime” to air out when we’re done with it. Like it never even happened…


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

and ya frame the front and back parts in like so (I cut that door 22"x15")



















and when you paint the parts remember, the sides must oppose each other
(don't paint the wrong side)










and then I stalled because I don't have enough scrap for a proper roof

this box is YUGE! Bigger than it needs to be. But you can't squeeze a big enough box out of a single sheet, so may as well squeeze the maximum square footage out of two sheets. If that makes any sense? Super simple. Anybody could build this.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Most of the people on this forum don't even understand what a "well bred dog" is, nor have they had one!

My previous dog could and did be left in a spot unknown to her previously, told to stay and she did for days! Now that's a dog!

Current dog, not so reliable yet, but working on it. Her prey drive is over the top though...

It's all good though. Work the dog in front of you. They all require different tactics!

My previous dog, was both kid and people phobic for a year or so, but became very stable and confident around both kids and strangers over time. They are what they are. Work with the dog in front of you to make them the dog you need/want.

Time, patience, and compromise will get you where you need to be. It's all good!

Been there, done that! 

This post is kinda skimpy on whelping box advice, but what the hay, you wouldn't take it anyway....


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

That box would be an excellent man cave.Make sure you can get WIFI in there and a "No Girls Allowed" sign.


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

Well I certainly wouldn’t _hire me _to build one of these things 

I can’t deny it’s probably more of a “whoopsiebox” than a whelpingbox. I should have named the thread “chainsaw whoopsiebox.” But it’s better than whelping under some old car. And it’s better shelter than anything I see for sale on amazon. I should qualify that a kennel dog might easily gnaw it right down to nothing in an hr or 2? But if you disperse a thick layer of straw in there and offer it to a dam in her time of need, she’ll thank you for it.

I’m still trying to decide what to do about a roof. I have some old metal roofing, so that’s easy enough. Or, I’ll have a big enough piece of old half inch plywood available as soon as I un-winterize my goatbarn, so that’s easy enough. I may use this to temporarily house newborn goat kids (eta next new moon).

But I’m really tempted to experiment with some sort of two-piece roof design. Something much lighter and easier for a much younger or older person to handle. If ever there were a time for anybody to fool around with that, now is it.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Formaldehyde .....but probably of no consequence as dogs don't live long enough......but then again..........


SuperG


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

Good call, SuperG! Personally I believe this raises valid concerns. Obviously plywood and osb manufacturers will vehemently disagree. In this application I'm confident there's enough ventilation to offset any gaseous emissions; but in "tighter"/better sealed construction, one has to wonder about that "new garage" smell...


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

From the looks of the OSB in your pics....I'd guess it's pretty old and off-gassed most of the formaldehyde.

My comment was more intended for others who might build shelters for their dogs with new OSB which wouldn't be so "friendly".
Supposedly PF resin off-gasses considerably less than UF glues in MDF, OSB , plywood etc......

SuperG


----------

